# Rayshot Supersure Pouch Durability



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i've recently been shooting a double 1" tbg bandset at 7.5" tie/tie length squeezed into a standard supersure pouch i had just cut off a dead bandset. any time i use doubles i make sure to keep track of shot count, and keep an eye on leather tearing at the holes. i've shot 600 shots of 7/16 and 1/2" lead with this pouch/bandset, AFTER it was used on 2 other bandsets! No tearing at all, not even really any stretching to speak of. i showed a single newer bandset with the same pouch for comparison. Great service, great value.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3, you always do such neat work and i love both of you ss's the little one is an arrow shot too? i agree about the Rayshot pouchs, i have maybe 5 and am about to order 10 more, but i love the mag pouchs for steel i am not sure about life expectancy with these?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> dud3, you always do such neat work and i love both of you ss's the little one is an arrow shot too? i agree about the Rayshot pouchs, i have maybe 5 and am about to order 10 more, but i love the mag pouchs for steel i am not sure about life expectancy with these?


no, not an arrowshot. they're both hays, covert hunter prototype (black) and mini palm hunter in white/jade. i got a bow for my arrows...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> dud3, you always do such neat work and i love both of you ss's the little one is an arrow shot too? i agree about the Rayshot pouchs, i have maybe 5 and am about to order 10 more, but i love the mag pouchs for steel i am not sure about life expectancy with these?


no, not an arrowshot. they're both hays, covert hunter prototype (black) and mini palm hunter in white/jade. i got a bow for my arrows...
[/quote]they both are way cool but the jade one is especially cool.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

I've received mine last Saturday and i shot about 100 12mm steelies on a double TBG-set of 1.8 centimeters and 20 centimeters fork to pouch, and still look new.

Got an experimental pouch too, extremely supple and light, i think it is double pig because i see tree small holes where the hair has been.

Shot 200 8mm steelies on a lighter TBG band set and still looks new

GREAT POUCHES

Arne


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> dud3, you always do such neat work and i love both of you ss's the little one is an arrow shot too? i agree about the Rayshot pouchs, i have maybe 5 and am about to order 10 more, but i love the mag pouchs for steel i am not sure about life expectancy with these?


no, not an arrowshot. they're both hays, covert hunter prototype (black) and mini palm hunter in white/jade. i got a bow for my arrows...
[/quote]they both are way cool but the jade one is especially cool.
[/quote]
i just reprofiled that light green one, a little narrower in the finger/thumb area, opened up the throat 1/8" each way.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

piks?


pop shot said:


> dud3, you always do such neat work and i love both of you ss's the little one is an arrow shot too? i agree about the Rayshot pouchs, i have maybe 5 and am about to order 10 more, but i love the mag pouchs for steel i am not sure about life expectancy with these?


no, not an arrowshot. they're both hays, covert hunter prototype (black) and mini palm hunter in white/jade. i got a bow for my arrows...
[/quote]they both are way cool but the jade one is especially cool.
[/quote]
i just reprofiled that light green one, a little narrower in the finger/thumb area, opened up the throat 1/8" each way.
[/quote]
piks?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Note inner band groove depth before and after. Pinch grips were a lil too square for me, rounded that, opened the throat a bit. Same band set as original photo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Note inner band groove depth before and after. Pinch grips were a lil too square for me, rounded that, opened the throat a bit. Same band set as original photo


its barely noticeable? which tool did it for you?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's actually very noticeable in hand. just hard to show in photos. the throat width opened 1/4" and the grips were rounded off. if you look in the 1st pic, the same band ties were flush in the 1/8" deep grooves, now, they're 100% on top the surface. notice the width of the fork tips before and after. i used my drill press with my suction setup to pull all the dust. took 5 minutes


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

aside from the throat gap, the main difference is in the rear profile of the pinch grip part which i can't easily show. it was squarish, now it's roundish


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> aside from the throat gap, the main difference is in the rear profile of the pinch grip part which i can't easily show. it was squarish, now it's roundish


yup, i can see it when you tell me, but to anyone looking at it? nice work!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Update: left to right, brand new superpouch (0 shots), standard supersure (1000 shots), superpouch (1500 shots)- these things can't be beat. they're just broken in!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Of course the super pouches will wear out eventually. Because I have several SuperPouches on active duty from testing various SuperPouch batches and cattys I have lately been trying to use specific ones to get a good idea how long they last I am waiting for one to fail wish I had a count on them.

thanks for sharing with the community what you are experiencing.


----------



## kevlucky7 (Dec 9, 2012)

Where can I order some of these pouches can anyone help please . Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

kevlucky7 said:


> Where can I order some of these pouches can anyone help please . Cheers


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Rayshot pouches: "If you dont want to like them, dont try them"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Rayshot pouches: "If you dont want to like them, dont try them"


That has me laughing now. Had to read it twice.

Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Rayshot pouches: "If you dont want to like them, dont try them"


Too true.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I can highly recommend these pouches too, Ray kindly sent me some quite a few months ago and I can now say I'm a convert! They sure are super pouches!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Rayshot...for sure


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Been using the supersure pouches for about 2 months and they hardly show any wear, other than forming to the shape of the ammo. These pouches are bulletproof. Kudos to you Ray for a wonderful product.


----------

